# How is AOC L32DK99U 32" lcd for 15k ?



## nvrmndryo (Aug 10, 2011)

vijay sales is offering this monitor in 15k , so how is it ? I just need bigger screen with decent quality n for price I think its good deal , I can't extend my budget so just tell me is it good deal or wt ? I m gona use it on pc only as monitor to watch movies n play games in bedroom.
AOC LCD TV 32 " TOP QUALITY AFFORDABLE PRICE | eBay


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 10, 2011)

but it isnt a full HD monitor ! are you comfortable with that ?!


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Aug 10, 2011)

i just brought it its good for the money it is being offered for. With some text compromise i use it on my pc with 1600*1080 resolution. The screen becomes a bit blur butu get more workspace. Videos/Games looks awesome on it and the connectivity options many. Also its got pip for your tv/pc needs. On a resolution of 1360*786 which is optimum pc res you would get the text sharper. If you're gamer/video watcher most of the time it may serve your purpose. just do not forget to get a wireless mouse/keyboard makes life alot easier. I can post pics if you want later. 

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/28744420133640658656110.jpg/


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 10, 2011)

@kilroyquasar : its 32" so its ok for 720p , for 42" + we need 1080p ,, n for 15 k wt we get huh ? my frnd bought 22" lg monitor for 13 k last year ,, so its good deal .
@abhijeet2021 , thnx for info , My need is for Gaming and hd movies only , n ure saying on 1360*786 text looks good then its good cz m gona use tht resolution only .I'll check out vijay stores 2mrw n I'll post more about it.. thnx


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Aug 11, 2011)

do take a couple of hd movies on usb drive. Have already tested 16 gb pen drive which had mp4 full hd movies rip on it. Also it seems vga cable works great then hdmi on it. For movies with dark background vga works wonder. Hdmi color saturation is to much. This are done on 30% brightness/contrast lvls on tv


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 11, 2011)

just bought it ,, n its truly awesome tv !!


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Aug 11, 2011)

congrats bro also test your preference both on vga connection and hdmi if you got one. For me vga looks more natural.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> just bought it ,, n its truly awesome tv !!



They are good. Congrats!!


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 12, 2011)

i am using on vga on default resolution.looks very good , no problem at all. lets see hw it looks in hdmi !


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Aug 12, 2011)

whats the brightness/contras ratio you're putting on. Also do a screenshot round for the setup.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 12, 2011)

I've uploaded images to flickr - here is the link ,,,..> Flickr: nvrmndryo's Photostream
I am gonna mount my lcd to wall when AOC person will come , its just temp. setup !


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2011)

is this under exchange


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 15, 2011)

in under exchange for 29"TV its 14k , for 21"its 15k . n for direct buy its 17k. I bought it for 17k.


----------

